# Pois não!



## tom_in_bahia

Enquanto batemos um papo sob "pois é" no outro thread, achei interessante o uso de "pois não" ao atender o telefone (especificamente quando a pessoa que liga pede falar com fulano, usando o nome).

_Uma ligacão possível:_
*Uerisleida* - Alô?
*Eu* - Alô, gostaria de falar com Uerisleida.
*Uerisleida* - Pois não.
*Eu* - Bom dia, Uerisleida......

As primeiras vezes que ouvi essa expressão eu pensei que ou liguei errado ou a pessoa estava dizendo que fulano não estava disponível no momento.

Alguém pode me dizer a origem dessa frase? Ao pé da letra, não tem sentido nenhum em inglês ("since/well no"). Enquanto "pois nada" entendo como _no prob!/no need for thanks_.


----------



## Macunaíma

É interessante esse _pois não_ quando você pensa que ele significa _sim_. Já _pois_ _sim_ significa _não_:

_- Eu peguei um peixe de seis quilos com uma minhoca de isca._
_- Pois sim!_ (eu não acredito)

Eu não sei a origem dessa expressão, e se nós pararmos para pensar, ela realmente não é muito lógica. Eu uso muito _pois não_ quando atendo o meu ramal no trabalho:

(telefonista) _- Macunaíma, o Júlio do PJ (departamento de pessoa jurídica) está na linha querendo falar com você._
(macunaíma) _- Pois não, Júlio._

Também se usa quando se defere um pedido de alguém, geralmente alguém de mais cerimônia ou um desconhecido:

- _Você_ _poderia_ _me_ _ajudar_ _com_ _essas_ _sacolas?_
- _Pois_ _não_. (claro)

Enfim,_ pois não_ realmente não faz muito sentido, mas pelo menos é usado em situações bem definidas.


----------



## spielenschach

Pois não é uma expressão idiomática e, na seguinte acepção, muito usada:

- Então passaste no exame?
- Sim, safei – me bem, até dispensei da prova oral!
- Pois não?!


POIS NÃO = Eh, pá, és o maior, ou o que é o mesmo, és o máximo!

*POIS NÃO:*

*001*

*002 *

*003*

*004*

*005*

*006*

*007*


----------



## MOC

spielenschach said:


> Pois não é uma expressão idiomática e, na seguinte acepção, muito usada:
> 
> - Então passaste no exame?
> - Sim, safei – me bem, até dispensei da prova oral!
> - Pois não?!
> 
> 
> POIS NÃO = Eh, pá, és o maior, ou o que é o mesmo, és o máximo!




Muito usada? Estou a ler pela primeira vez. 

Eu só conheço "pois não" com duas acepções.

O "pois não" que vejo nas na programação brasileira em que o sentido não é esse. É possível que já tenha ouvido com este sentido em Portugal também, mas geralmente associo ao Brasil.


O "pois não" que eu uso, e a maioria das pessoas que conheço também usa. 
- Não vais já embora, pois não?

Ou afirmativamente.

- Estás a mentir, ele não fez isso.

- Pois não, mas tentou fazer.


----------



## dakotabrett

MOC said:


> - Estás a mentir, ele não fez isso.
> 
> - Pois não, mas tentou fazer.


 
Então se se dizesse somente "Não" daria a entender que realmente não é mentira?

Mais uma pergunta (não relacionada com o tema geral, desculpem):

A palavra alô escreve-se com um só _l_ ou dois? Acho que já vi a versão _allô_ (acho que a palavra é de origem francesa, não é?).


----------



## MOC

dakotabrett said:


> Então se se dizesse somente "Não" daria a entender que realmente não é mentira?




O "pois não" nesta frase é em resposta ao "ele não fez isso". "De facto não", "Efectivamente não", "Realmente não". É este o significado do "pois" neste contexto.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Macunaíma said:


> É interessante esse _pois não_ quando você pensa que ele significa _sim_. Já _pois_ _sim_ significa _não_:
> 
> _- Eu peguei um peixe de seis quilos com uma minhoca de isca._
> _- Pois sim!_ (eu não acredito)



Hmmm, então _pois sim_ funciona como "yeah, right" ou "sure (com tom irônico)" em inglês.

Esse inverso de afirmativo e negativo existe em outros casos:

Do you mind if I close the window? _Se importaria se eu fechasse a janela?
_Yes! (you can't close the window!) _Sim! (me importaria!)
_No. (I have no problem with it.)     _Não. (não me importaria.)

_A confusão que tinha com "pois não" me lembra da confusão que tinha com "no" em polonês. As palavras para sim e não em polonês são _tak _e _nie_. Só que nas gírias, sim também pode ser _"no"  _que é bem semelhante a palavra "no" em inglês querendo dizer "não". Várias vezes eu fiz perguntas aos jovens e adolescentes e a resposta foi "no" (querendo dizer "yes").


----------



## MOC

tom_in_bahia said:


> Hmmm, então _pois sim_ funciona como "yeah, right" ou "sure (com tom irônico)" em inglês.





Sim, mas não sempre. Só vendo pela forma de dizer, (ou escrever) é que poderá entender se está a ser irónico ou não.


----------



## Macunaíma

Aqui no Brasil, _pois sim_ não é uma frase muito idiomática. Eu não consigo me lembrar de outra situação em que se use_ pois sim_ que não essa, a de demonstrar ironia e incredulidade. Em Portugal, eu imagino, isso seja diferente. Lá (aí) é possível que_ pois sim_ seja usado com outras acepções, assim como _pois não_.

Os usos de _pois não_ em Portugal que o MOC listou no _post_ nº4 não são comuns no Brasil, embora sejam os mais lógicos e perfeitamente compreensíveis por um brasileiro.


----------



## spielenschach

tom_in_bahia said:


> Enquanto batemos um papo sob "pois é" no outro thread, achei interessante o uso de "pois não" ao atender o telefone (especificamente quando a pessoa que liga pede falar com fulano, usando o nome).
> 
> _Uma ligacão possível:_
> *Uerisleida* - Alô?
> *Eu* - Alô, gostaria de falar com Uerisleida.
> *Uerisleida* - Pois não.
> *Eu* - Bom dia, Uerisleida......
> 
> As primeiras vezes que ouvi essa expressão eu pensei que ou liguei errado ou a pessoa estava dizendo que fulano não estava disponível no momento.
> 
> Alguém pode me dizer a origem dessa frase? Ao pé da letra, não tem sentido nenhum em inglês ("since/well no"). Enquanto "pois nada" entendo como _no prob!/no need for thanks_.


*Uerisleida* - Alô?
*Eu* - Alô, gostaria de falar com Uerisleida.
*Uerisleida* - Pois não.

Também há quem diga que, aqui, neste caso, neste 'pois não' está implícito o encurtamento da expressão "pois não havia de falar?" *(aqui)*


----------



## Lady Lana

Oi a todos.

''Pois não?''- means ''Can I help you?''  because it literally means "Because no?" 

Am i wrong?
Thank you for your comments.


----------



## rmmb

It can have that meaning if you're in Brazil and in a shop. Without the question mark it means "Yes, sure!". Example: "Posso entrar? Pois não!" Strange, because you're saying yes using a "negative" sentence. You can find a good explanation doing a search for "the-expression-“pois-nao”-and-its-origin". 99% of the people using the expression are Brazilians.


----------



## curlyboy20

I agree. It's a very weird expression since, like rmmb explained, you're using a negative sentence to express something affirmative and it may easily lead to misunderstanding.


----------



## olivinha

Lady Lana said:


> ''Pois não?''- means ''Can I help you?'' because it literally means "Because no?"


 
Yes, Lana, one of the ways to interpret _pois não_ is _Can I help you?_ or even _I'll be happy to help you_. (And forget about its word-by-word literal meaning.)

There is a good discussion about this expression here, with Braz Port vs. Port Port usage included.


----------



## olivinha

curlyboy20 said:


> I agree. It's a very weird expression since, like rmmb explained, you're using a negative sentence to express something affirmative and it may easily lead to misunderstanding.


Hi, Curly.
"It may easily lead to misunderstanding" _only_ amongst foreigners, because _pois não_ is so widely used that it can hardly be misinterpreted as a negative response, especially by the _friendly_ intonation that usually comes with this expression.


----------



## curlyboy20

olivinha said:


> Hi, Curly.
> "It may easily lead to misunderstanding" _only_ amongst foreigners, because _pois não_ is so widely used that it can hardly be misinterpreted as a negative response, especially by the _friendly_ intonation that usually comes with this expression.


 
That's what I meant It can be very confusing for someone's that's learning Portuguese as a foreign language.


----------



## Nanon

Sure... it may be even more confusing than the Spanish phrase "¡Cómo no!" ("Of course!"), maybe because we somehow think that _pois_ should lead to a (negative) conclusion. The two expressions are not equivalent but there is a sort of coincidence in the way they can mislead learners.

Sorry for that comparativist perspective - I promise I will endeavour my best not to sway away from topic next time...


----------



## Vanda

Sem problemas, Nanon. Pode comparar à vontade, isso apenas ilustra e abre mais o leque para entender e correlacionar a expressão.

Obrigada por me lembrar do outro tópico, OLie. Já estou juntando...


----------



## curlyboy20

Good example, Nanon!!!! "Como no" sometimes creats a lot of confusion for non-native Spanish speakers.


----------



## Nanon

Obrigada, Vanda e Curly. Na verdade, eu usei o "cómo no" do espanhol como recurso mnemotécnico para tirar a dúvida com o "pois não" de uma vez por todas!


----------

